# Programa para manejo del Puerto Paralelo



## juanca6023 (Nov 7, 2009)

Controlando el Puerto Paralelo con Visual Basic...

Que tal, de nuevo con ustedes, para presentarles Centronic. 

Bueno este programa que es sencillo en su construcción es utilísimo a la hora de programar y controlar el Puerto Paralelo. Pues tiene bien definido los puertos que vas a usar como el Puerto de Datos, Puerto de Control o el Puerto de Estado.

Lo pueden descargar aqui mismo.

Espero que sea de utilidad el programa y si tienen dudas o aportes al programa me escriban al correo: NO se ponen mails@hotmail.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Reglas del Foro:*

*Regla 2.1:*
Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


----------

